# Cavs vs Pistons | Game #25 | Dec 21st @ 8pm



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (14-10)* *vs.* *Detroit Pistons (15-8)*

*Date:* Thursday, December 21st, 2006 
*Where:* Quicken Loans Arena - Cleveland, OH
*TV:* FSOhio, NBA LP
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 8:00 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Larry Hughes (32)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*C:* Nazr Mohammed
*PF:* Rasheed Wallace
*SF: * Tayshaun Prince
*SG:* Rip Hamilton
*PG:* Chauncy Billups


*
Game Notes:*

- Pistons have a balanced team even without Ben Wallace. Expect Flip Murray to be extra motivated for this one.

- Barkley will rip us a new one for sure, expect to hear the pretender label, lack of a PG, Lebron being used on the ball to much, etc. etc. etc. Sadly he is right for the most part.

- Will Larry actually play a good game tonight? He hasn't been that impressive this year outside of the Washington and Seattle games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Will the real Larry Hughes please stand up? The more things change the more they stay the same be it the coaching staff or are personnal we're back to being a one man team


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The only two positives, we play up/down too our opponents level, meaning we should play up too the Pistons. And also its a home game.

But then again we come off a back to back where Lebron of course had to play alot of minutes the night before, and we all know how we love to give this team excuses on a back to back. 

I hope its just early and were not just an average team in a average Conference, I'am becoming very sad watching this team night in night out.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> I hope its just early and were not just an average team in a average Conference, I'am becoming very sad watching this team night in night out.


Ditto: almost feel better when I have to stay late at work and just catch the recap. Too much stress and negative energy when actually watching this team live. Hard to believe when considering Lebron is such a joy to watch and worth a few wow how does he do that plays a game whether it's passing or scoring


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boy thats a good point LBJ to LJ...this team just doesn't seem fun to watch anymore. I thought it was just me, it is indeed a negative and frustrating vibe. What's weird is we've had some very rough seasons the last few years and it didn't feel that way. 

But of course I still tune into every game like a moron :dead:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Because you're a fan of Cleveland sports, that's why you tune in. You're a glutton for punishment. After watching a disappointing Cavs game, you turn around and watch the Browns.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

remy23 said:


> ^ Because you're a fan of Cleveland sports, that's why you tune in. You're a glutton for punishment. After watching a disappointing Cavs game, you turn around and watch the Browns.


Its sad considering I would sit through a game with Bob Sura-Ricky Davis-Miles and all the other suckers just hoping one time we could be good. And now were complaining being 14-10 lol ... 

But true fans that watch the game day in and out, realize that 14-10 is something we should be thankful for. There is something missing this year, I dont know what it is, but we dont have it. 

Last year we had no Hughes, DJ sucked (3/4 of the season), as did Marshall, AV was hurt and we played better. This year we are healthy, DJ is playing great, (marshall still blows), Andy is healhty. And we arent clicking!

Maybe we were spoiled by the great play and excitement from the playoffs, the first 25 games have been a let down?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Yeah, thank God for the Buckeyes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That arm band Lebron is wearing I heard is to protect a new tat he got.

Hughes throws up a another long jumper


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice footwork by Z downlow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z another nice play


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What is Brown is thinking: Marshall, Gooden, and Jones itogether? That's terrible. AV in now and then promptlly the refs give him a cheap foul


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why can't we at least once try Gibson with Hughes and Lebron?

Ridiculous arc on that shot by James


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like Lebron was pissed off with his shooting last night, and has finally focused in on his shot.

For all intents and purposes, isn't Boobie, Larry Hughes backup now?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron is on his game tonight again early. Can he keep his groove after sitting in the 2nd


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Interesting, Brown sticking with Lebron early in the 2nd. Nice move to ride him while he's hot and play him with Gibson/AV


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also interesting that Lebron is playing the point so much now handling the ball alot more.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie getting extended minutes :clap:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I want to see Gibson get more PT and all but isn't Billups the one PG that Snow matches up with well in terms of D?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Strong move by AV: AV has a lot of offensive potential


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dale Davis is still in the league?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just as I say that: AV bricks both FT's


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bad TO by Hughes there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes still seems out of synch


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How did that ball go in by Z? Wierd bounce


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Maxiell is a good player: good find by Dumars there


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Zydrunas and rim are good friends tonight. 

I dont mind going into Zydrunas if they are not going to double team him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z having a really good night so far


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden is just playing braindead tonight


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Larry Hughes and finishing strong will never be in the same sentence.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There we go Hughes: attack the rim.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Gooden is just playing braindead tonight


wow.. Does he care tonight? Just shoved Maxiell b/c he was late on the rotation.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow Maxiell is destroying Gooden


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Gooden is just playing braindead tonight


When was the last game Gooden was on? We look best when both AV/Z are in.

There was another good play by Drew on D: he's getting posterized by Maxiell


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

an extra shot and the ball? damn


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How the hell is that a flagrant foul?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Scott Pollard for Drew would be a nice sub now, something.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Drew still in the game?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Can Sasha get the same minutes Hughes does, and the same chances, Larry gets chance after chance too look horrible, when will it stop. *Money* should not dictate playing time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Hughes able to dunk anymore?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Is Hughes able to dunk anymore?


Wrist would snap in half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Is Hughes able to dunk anymore?


Nope.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Wrist would snap in half.


I mean Hughes was in a dunk contest when he was younger and I can't think of a time in a Cavs uniform when he's dunked on anyone


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Larry Hughes

Last 2.5 games 
(16-48 from the field)


I know for all of us fans here there is some player that drives you nutz. For the must of you its Snow, but for me Larry Hughes gets under my skin. If she stroked shots in Washington thats different, but he didnt, he slashed, he cut, he drove, he attacked. I dont see that all in a Cavaliers uniform. 

Atleast Snow knows his role and will shoot the baseline jumper or attack the rim, Larry must have an alterego telling him he has a great outside shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great Hughes looks hurt again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Keep feeding Z over the top


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Zydrunas really plays well agains teams that like to slow it down and bang in the paint, Pistons being one of those teams.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

HA! I was waiting for Hughes to roll an ankle on that one, on the foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I hate that stupid pick and roll with Rasheed and Billups, the Pistons run that to death


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Larry Hughes hit one shot and "his feeling it"


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow that was amazing by James...horrible lob pass by Snow but he still recovered it


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Atleast our normal 3rd quarter let down hasnt happened.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need Drew to get going, his confidence seems way down


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Another lackluster performance by the James Gang (minus Z?)


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

that foul on Hughes was weird, ridiculous really. i'm not a fan of either team but prefer the Pistons, and that foul was unfair. Hamilton got rewarded for complaining.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Momentum in this game is swinging. Really need to finish the qtr strong


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

hahah I love Andy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice job by Boobie moving his feet on defense there.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I wish Gibson would have put that 3 footer up instead of kicking out (Turnover) but good defense on Hamilton at the end of the quarter.

Well no 3rd quarter let down, so we are range for our 3 minutes left comeback.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibson going to be a good defensive player some day


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Does Donyell Marshall do anything worthwhile but jack jumpshots?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn we needed Boobie to hit that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We need Drew to get going, his confidence seems way down


Marshall and Gooden should have there minutes halved IMO and given to AV


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't normally say this but bring in Snow


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is facing triple teams. The spacing is horrible in our offense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Billups vs Boobie is a mismatch: our freakin coach in absolute IDIOT. Snow is made to guard Billups


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Billups is hitting deep 3's, not much you can do about that. 

Nice to hear the home crowd booing already


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Where the hell has LeBron been after the 1st qtr? I just don't get why he's so passive this season when his teammates stink so much.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Where the hell has LeBron been after the 1st qtr? I just don't get why he's so passive this season when his teammates stink so much.


He's getting doulbed and tripled: not his fault this game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is that not a goaltend?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pistons just dominating us on our own floor.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We might be below .500 soon once these road trips start


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Embarrassing. Things could get ugly here real soon with all the upcoming road games, possibly under .500 record..


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> He's getting doulbed and tripled: not his fault this game


He can easily force the issue. That's what he did in the NJ game last night in the 4th qtr. I haven't seen any of that in this game.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, if I was LeBron, I'd be very frustrated with the players, coaches, and even the front office. They look like they took a step back this year, man something has got to give.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

A loss in one thing. But getting blown out on your own court like this on National Television is unacceptable..the offense is just beyond pathetic.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> He's getting doulbed and tripled: not his fault this game


Lebron shooting over a triple team is better than the rest of the team with an open look.

Lebron needs to become a chucker with this team. Try and go for 50 every night like Kobe and AI.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> Wow, if I was LeBron, I'd be very frustrated with the players, coaches, and even the front office. They look like they took a step back this year, man something has got to give.


Why would you want to put all that effort when you're coach is an idiot and you're GM has put a bunch of creampuffs around you


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Marshall and Gooden should have there minutes halved IMO and given to AV


Well AV hasnt played well tonight, and his lack of any offense is why he cant start for us, atleast other PF's have to respect Drew's elbow shot, not AV.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The good news is, the more this **** happens, the more likely Ferry is to make changes.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Billups has to be licking his lips being guarded by a rookie, sit lebron for a month atleast he will be rested when were under .500.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

If I were this home crowd I'd boo too, you pay to watch these guys do there profession, and do it poorly they are. 


Well atleast we switched it up tonight, usually its our 3rd quarter is awful, we wanted to make it our 4th quarter is pittiful.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs with 10 pts in the qtr. Amazing how horrible we are offensively.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The good news is, the more this **** happens, the more likely Ferry is to make changes.


This team is a mess, sorry fellas I might sit out a few games, maybe get my urge to watch a few games after they turn this thing around.

We hadnt had a person post up all quarter long, pick and roll jump shot, penny and kick jump shot. This is like a 6th grade offense when you have your best player up top with the ball and a screen and roll and just pray he does something good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boy are we gonna get ripped a new one by Barkley. I'm not even watching the post game. :no:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's not just that the product on the floor is bad. It's boring.

I'd rather watch the Knicks play and lose than the Cavs win. There's no passion out there. Nobody is enjoying playing the game except for possibly Andy and Lebron. And Lebron is enjoying the game less this year than in years past.

Watching James body language, you have to think right after this game, he's going to go have a talk with Danny Ferry.

I bet he's glad he only signed a 3 year contract extension. I don't think Lebron is going to be like KG. If the Cavs keep sucking, he'll just take less money and go play somewhere with a better shot at winning, or at the very least, where he will get more exposure. I.E. Brooklyn.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I was watching this game at the gym. I was really getting pissed off watching this. I might be more angry watching this game than several Cleveland Browns games this year (and I didn't think that was even possible).


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why would you want to put all that effort when you're coach is an idiot and you're GM has put a bunch of creampuffs around you


My point exactly, why try if their not going to. I think Bron should just go on a major Kobe-mode attack spree and just pass the ball to only certain players.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> It's not just that the product on the floor is bad. It's boring.
> 
> I'd rather watch the Knicks play and lose than the Cavs win. There's no passion out there. Nobody is enjoying playing the game except for possibly Andy and Lebron. And Lebron is enjoying the game less this year than in years past.
> 
> ...


Agree Agree Agree

We are boring to watch and were losing, I mean the Pistons are boring to watch, but atleast they win. 

I wouldnt have said this 5 games ago, but this could be Mike Browns final year if this trend continues as it has for the first 25 games.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

I think we should just get a new coach and find out what it likes to play in a nba calibur offensive system.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I was watching this game at the gym. I was really getting pissed off watching this. I might be more angry watching this game than several Cleveland Browns games this year (and I didn't think that was even possible).


I agree, hopefully Rob Borowski has about 45 saves and the Indians turn there **** around, or its another wasted year being a sports fan.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Well AV hasnt played well tonight, and his lack of any offense is why he cant start for us, atleast other PF's have to respect Drew's elbow shot, not AV.


I just don't see what Marshall brings and Drew is absolutely clueless out there. At least AV is entertaining.

I go back to when he started and AV put up 15+ points a night: I'd rather give that a chance


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I say we adopt a Western Conference team and make our game threads about them instead.

I vote for the Warriors. Even when they lose they are exciting.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I just don't see what Marshall brings and Drew is absolutely clueless out there. At least AV is entertaining.


Oh god no, I would never think of wanting Marshall to start, let alone even play. But AV has no offensive game, but what else do we have to lose, something has to change or this will be a .500 club and Lebron will be ripped heavily by reporters if Cleveland doesnt turn this around.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Being a Cleveland sports fan is sad indeed.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

I get to see the cavs play the warriors on the 20th, I better see Rick Adelman on the sidelines. If Mike brown ruins my birthday present like he did last season, i will be extremely pissed.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Detroit 87, Cleveland 71*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I say we adopt a Western Conference team and make our game threads about them instead.
> 
> I vote for the Warriors. Even when they lose they are exciting.


LOL: at least last year we just wanted to make the playoffs.

I think B-B keeps making a great point about our spacing. It's was like the Pistons had three guys around whoever had the ball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I just wonder how much longer Lebron will be willing to deal with this mediocrity. Melo is balling with AI + a great frontcourt, Wade won a title w/ Shaq, Lebron plays with guys like Eric Snow, Mr. Glass, and dumbo Gooden.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Box Score*

Donyell Marshall only jacks the 3 ball, Drew Gooden is one of the dumbest players in the NBA, and when they start off slow, they don'r play well especially on defense. When Andy's offensive game isn't going, at least we can count on him to hustle and play hard defense, Donyell and Drew don't give us any of that. Andy should definitely start and get the bulk of the minutes at the 4.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

- The team shoots 34.2% from the field
- 68.2% from the foul line 
- Outrebounded by 7 to Detroit
- Has 3 people in double-figures compared to 6 for Detroit
- Snow gave 0/0 FG, 0/0 FT and 0 Pts in 22 minutes


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Have to agree with Chuck this team needs a PG and they need to run. We look really bad in the halfcourt we might as well get Lebron on the break as much as possible.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Barkley must read our minds, games get close we give it to Lebron and stand there. 

and Kenny Smith adds "Cleveland needs a playmaking point guard" 

hmmmmmmmmm... If we all know it, if they all know it. Maybe it will travel to the Q and someone in the front office will get a clue. 

(although this isnt Ferry's fault or Gilbert, Gilbert is paying the money, and Ferry when we sign DJ, Marshall, Hughes I thought it was great.)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's amazing at the beginning of the season Snow, Jones, and Gooden were all playing well. All three have regressed badly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm watching the Kings right now: Bibby would be ideal for this squad.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I'm watching the Kings right now: Bibby would be ideal for this squad.


He's a free agent this upcoming summer.....A possibility I would hope. How's his defense though, I heard he was a subpar defender. How is it?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

25 total points in 5 minutes of basketball in the Kings-Wiz game. We need to adjust something, I know fun basketball isnt always winning basketball. But our boring basketball isnt even winning, something has too give.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The thing about Drew and Donyell vs. Andy is that Drew and Yell when they make their post move, the move goes away from contact and away from the basket, thus negating the point of going inside to them. Plus neither of them are that good at passing out of the post.

Andy, meanwhile, all of his post moves are into the defender. And he is the second best passer on the team after Lebron. So even if he doesn't score, he draws a foul, gets an open shot for someone else, or gets his own miss because his momentum is toward the basket.

Z is the same way. Having 3 of our 4 big men, be soft, negates the point. But if we run, we can live with Yell and Gooden. Not Z.

I know Z is finally playing well, but maybe that means it is time to trade him? People only want to trade for a guy who is hot.

I would fire Brown. Hire Adelman. Trade for Mike Bibby.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> He's a free agent this upcoming summer.....A possibility I would hope. How's his defense though, I heard he was a subpar defender. How is it?


Bibby? His defense is better than Damon's and probably better than Snow's against quick guards.

If we got Bibby, you would hope we just tried to out score teams.

I would love to move Z for Bibby. Maybe Z, Damon, and Shannon Brown?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> LOL: at least last year we just wanted to make the playoffs.
> 
> I think B-B keeps making a great point about our spacing. It's was like the Pistons had three guys around whoever had the ball.


It was night and day on both ends. When the Pistons had the ball, it seemed like they always had space, and when the Cavs had the ball, it was very cramped. It was like an optical illusion. Same players in the same dimensions, taking up more space on one end of the floor than the other.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm not here to gloat about a Detroit win, talk about Cleveland's problems, or even talk about the game in general.

I'm here to offically request a moratorium on the use of the word "Boobie" to refer to Daniel Gibson. 

Seriously. It's the worst ****ing nickname I've ever heard.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

MLKG said:


> I'm not here to gloat about a Detroit win, talk about Cleveland's problems, or even talk about the game in general.
> 
> I'm here to offically request a moratorium on the use of the word "Boobie" to refer to Daniel Gibson.
> 
> Seriously. It's the worst ****ing nickname I've ever heard.


That's why I like to use it: it's so terrible it's funny


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I think it's "faaabulous"! :biggrin:


----------

